# Do auto decals really work?



## JandSbodysurfing (Apr 7, 2008)

Does auto decaling really generate website hits and result in an increase in web sales?

I'm really considering having my logo, website and "Wherever there's a wave". tm placed on my Scion but before I spend the money I'm wondering if it's worthwhile.

I'm desperate to get potential customers directed to my website.

Any thoughts or experiences will be a huge help

James.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, they do help a lot. I get comments in parking lots all the time.I got a 500 shirt order because of my vinyl banner on my window. I encourage you to give it a try. ...... Jb


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

It's the #1 most visible thing you can do, and the best impression/$ you can spend your ad budget on. 

A newspaper ad (just had a sales weenie in yesterday) is $195/wk for 13weeks... 
A yellow paged ad is $650/yr or more (mine is a couple in column 1" ads) 

A Scion Wrap is maybe $3k, but lasts for three or more YEARS, and is seen by 1000's of people in your local market. It is really a great way to advertise


----------



## brent47201 (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree. I have my van wraped and it was just about 3 days after getting it back that I had someone call and say that they seen the van and had to call. People are always looking at it. If you have it done don't forget that people are looking at the van and not you. Sometimes you may want to say something like "what you looking at?" but it's the van...I had mine done last year and still forget that they are looking at the van. It's the best money spent.
Brent


----------



## JandSbodysurfing (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back. I'm going to do it! I'm not able to afford having the whole car wrapped but I'm going to do the back window plus the two side rear windows...... Co. logo and website for starters.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

JandSbodysurfing said:


> Thanks for the feed back. I'm going to do it! I'm not able to afford having the whole car wrapped but I'm going to do the back window plus the two side rear windows...... Co. logo and website for starters.


It's a very good tactic and you will see rewards from it. Advertising on your vehicle is one of the best things you can do. Be sure to let us know how it turns out for you


----------



## brent47201 (Jan 5, 2008)

Make sure you check out the company you have do the job. Ask to see some of the work they have done. A good job will cost you a little more but you want the vinyl to last. You don't want to pay 300.00 for something that will last for a year and then start to come off. Ask them questions like what type of vinyl are they using? Calendar or cast? Cast is the best..it will cost a little more but will last much longer. If you do a little research before getting it done you may get a better deal.
Best of luck. By the way just to let you know the vinyl used on cars is cheaper then what we use on t-shirts. So try to work out a deal with the company you use.
Brent


----------



## JandSbodysurfing (Apr 7, 2008)

I was planning on going to Sunsational. It's an auto graphics, window tinting place to see if I can get a sheet of letters that I can apply myself. I thought that I would just use thw website to attract curiosity. Good idea?
I noticed every vehicle on my way into work this morning......blank......all that free advertising space going to waste. Very few cars and trucks in my area have any advertising on them, the few that do though, I remember. That's why I'm thinking that the .com may be the best thing to decal.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think it might help more for people that are offering a "service" like custom t-shirt printers. Because people who need that service will see it and stop you on the street to ask you about what you do.

I think it may be less effective for people who are selling pre-designed "products" like your own clothing line. Because people would need to see the "product" before they know if they are interested in buying.

People selling services have their "product" (their product being the services they offer) right on the sign, so it can attract more buyers.

Just my two cents though


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

be careful with the ice scraper in the winter... or you will be re-doing your letters in the spring!


----------



## brent47201 (Jan 5, 2008)

> be careful with the ice scraper in the winter... or you will be re-doing your letters in the spring!


Do not use the ice scraper!
You will mess up the window! LOL.


----------



## TORACHI (Mar 25, 2008)

YES, it works. good conversation starter and good quality work with word of mouth and refferals are the best advertisement


----------



## osix (Jun 1, 2008)

Perosnally i enjoy reading all kinda sticker on car during traffic Jam , 

-- and also if your Cars is nice , you get twice the ads ..

unless you going to be driving a run down old cars which give out black smoke - Then maybe it would back fire wwhhahahahhaha
but overa ll - say 

JUST DO IT  
i myself is thinking to make some really nice CAr decal to put on my spot cars and also one of my Truck  for my up coming webiste -- which is still under construction stage


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Im not sure how it works advertising a swebsite.. etc.. but know it works for other businesses.. we do vehicle lettering all the time..

We had one customer call us about 3 hours after he left the shop.. He was driving home and someone behind his car called him.. He was a heating and air conditioning shop and the people had a broke thermostat.. lol.. He went and fixed it on the way home and His vehicle lettering was paid for lol..


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I had my a simple ad on my old car........ website and no other info and it got the curiosity


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

For the cost to put it on your vehicle It will usually pay for itself with one or two jobs. Also it has happened to me more than once that someone I already know that has forgotten what I do and remember when they see the decal.


----------



## tskid (May 28, 2008)

although i swore i would never put anything on my car this would be a great idea. i say this because i have put about 5 grand into my car for appearance and sound mods so its a head turner =P

what does something like this realistically cost?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

did you get your graphics done on your scion? Id love to see some photos!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tskid said:


> although i swore i would never put anything on my car this would be a great idea. i say this because i have put about 5 grand into my car for appearance and sound mods so its a head turner =P
> 
> what does something like this realistically cost?


Depends on the size and detail. You can call around to a few sign shops in your area to get quotes. We also have a referrals area of the forum where you can get bids from forum members.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I want to get a promotional car, but I would like an old car like a VW Bus or something on that line. I think it would be interesting.

Joe


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a little off topic here but I was surprised by your website. Having lived in SoCal since 1970 and actively involved in the surf industry, I have never been aware of body surfing as an important niche of surfing. And I have never seen it as a life style segment of the sport either. 

Perhaps it might help if you had some hot body surfing photos on the website. Unless I've missed some photos, all I saw was one shot of some blown out shore break.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Parkwood said:


> This is a little off topic here but I was surprised by your website. Having lived in SoCal since 1970 and actively involved in the surf industry, I have never been aware of body surfing as an important niche of surfing. And I have never seen it as a life style segment of the sport either.


I knew that it was niche....
So calif here too.. and with a ex hubby that starting surfing when long boards where the norm.. lol..(he was in Nam when short boards came out and His first purchase when the got home was a short board)
I personally think there are alot of niches in surfing.. Including the body surfing.

t-skid.. as to the cost of vehicle graphics, out of our shop they go anywhere from 40-50 for apply it yourself.. to 5,000 + for full vehicle wraps. and everywhere in between..

and vinyl done right wont distract from your car looking good..


----------



## JoeDanger (Mar 2, 2008)

Great advertising and return...in Canada eh you can write if off as a business expense and also the vehicle if it has your company name on it...


----------



## prism (May 30, 2008)

Auto graphics works for sure, I do vehicle wraps and rear window graphics on a ton of vehicles.
it really works and is worth looking into for sure.
Prism


----------

